# She makes me laugh



## Snickers (Oct 8, 2013)

I was in such a bad mood this morn went to go lay down to calm down.I got to thinking about some of the things my 11 year old did when she was younger put me in a better mood s'o I thought I would share.
My 11 year old was about 5 years old she was being very quiet in her bedroom I thought I would go check in on her.Her goal in life is to become a veterinarian .I went in there she was very focused on something I asked her what she was doing ?She said she found a fly it could not walk it's leg was broke she was all sad about it.She said look at him mom I fixed it he will get better she showed me what she had done.
She took some toilet paper wrapped it around the flies leg a ton of times got some tape and taped the toilet paper around his leg.How she did this without the leg falling off I will never know.This little itty bitty fly with a huge wad of toilet paper wrapped around his leg was a very funny sight.

Another time she was about 5 she asked me if she could have a hot fudge Sunday I said yes I told her to go ahead and make it.She asked me how long she should put the hot fudge in for I said like 50 seconds in the microwave.She comes in after she made it looking kind of sad .I asked her why she looked sad.She tells me her hot fudge looks nothing like the way I make it I said '' let me see it.''She brings it up to me all her ice cream was melted I asked her'' Why is your ice cream so melted?''She said she put the ice cream in the bowl covered it with fudge then put it in the microwave.I looked at her laughing hard gave her a hug and I told her this time I would help her make a better one.
Everytime I think of these stories it always puts me in a better mood.


----------



## Yolandi (Oct 27, 2013)

Cute! 

Sometimes I think of when my son was a toddler, and how cute and adorable he was, and it never fails to make me smile as well.


----------

